# Needed to vent



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's been a week since this incident and I'm still really annoyed (fuming really) over what happened. Kubrick had the runs last week and was just not getting better no matter what I tried. When he started having blood in his stool (every time he went, which was like 8 times a day), I decided to take him to the vet. My regular vet was on vacation so I had to see another vet in the same practice. There are three vets in this practice and I have seen two of them (my regular vet and one other one when I needed to make an appointment later in the day). This third vet I had never seen before this visit. They asked me to take Hitchcock in as well as he had loose stools (no diarrhea though) just in case. So off I went by myself with two dogs - no easy feat when Hitchcock is just learning how to walk on a leash. First, they kept me waiting in the waiting room for 45 minutes. Okay, fine, no problem, they were busy. Finally, they're ready to see me.

The vet tech who was there is a complete sweetheart - I really like him - and he took Hitchcock first to put him on the table. I explain to the vet (when she walks in) that Kubrick is the one who's sick but I brought Hitchcock just in case. In either case, she decides to look at Hitchcock first. Now keep in mind that at this point I'd been there an hour, it was 5:30pm and I had skipped lunch so I wasn't really thinking straight. She asked me what food I was feeding the boys (even though it's on their chart) and I said Fromm's. First, she doesn't know what it is. Yeah. Great. The vet tech says the he knows and my regular vet knows what it is. She asks me to spell it.... yeah. So then she says "he's on puppy food then" and as I'm not thinking right, I say no, he's never been on puppy food. Oh my, BIG mistake! She looks at me like I'm KILLING Hitchcock and says that he just needs puppy food and what am I thinking, blah blah blah. So I tell her that I've done my research, I've read papers and articles and I believe that puppy food isn't necessary, and neither does my breeder. I add that she's not going to change my mind so I rather not discuss it. She huffs off and decides that it's time to evaluate Hitch. She seriously spends like 2 minutes checking his heartbeat and lungs - just LOOKING for something wrong. She takes her stethoscope off, looks at me and says that Hitchcock is "severely underweight." If I wasn't so shocked, I swear I would have laughed. I was so upset about her straight out LYING because she doesn't agree with what I feed my dog, I couldn't believe it. So I tell her that I find it really interesting that she only said he was underweight after I tell her that I'm not feeding puppy food. She tells me that he's obviously underweight by feeling his ribs. Now, I'm OBSESSIVE about checking the boys' ribs and I know for a fact that Hitch's ribs have been exactly the same (maybe even a little fuller) since I got him. So I point out to her that it's very odd that the other two vets in her practice that saw Hitchcock never said a word to me about him being underweight even though he'd just been examined less than 3 weeks before that date. So all of a sudden he's underweight??? Oh yeah, and just to make sure she plops him on the scale. He's 7.5lbs! Yes, that's right. My 4.5 month puppy is 7.5lbs, was 5.25lbs at 3 months and gained 0.75lbs in the last 3 weeks. Obviously, he's severely underweight. 

I was so upset about her sitting there lying to me over a nutrition argument, I couldn't believe it. Oh and in case you guys don't believe me, I've had other dog owners look at Hitchcock (including Michelle, Guapo's mom) and they can't believe that vet would ever say that Hitch is underweight at all, even more so SEVERELY underweight. I've also complained to some people on here, but really wanted to put this out as I really believe that some vets will flat out lie to you to make you do what they believe is right, as wrong as that is. I really feel like complaining to my regular vet about her as she's new and he's the owner of the practice. I did complain to the vet tech - poor guy took the brunt of my venting - and pointed out to him that Kubrick has been on adult food since he was 4 months old with no negative side effects - he's 15lbs for cripe's sake!

Just wanted to add too that she asks me if I give him human food (because obviously I feed my dogs from the table as I don't feed puppy food) and I tell her that the only treats they get is beef jerky at which point she looks at me and says in a demeaning tone "JERKY?" and I reply, yes, jerky that I make at home. I dehydrate london broil beef myself so I know exactly what goes into it. I also give them boiled chicken and sometimes cheese. She didn't say anything after that but the vet tech says "Yum, I wish I were your dogs," LOL!

Oh and Kubrick is 100% fine now - she gave him flagyl, so I think it was some sort of bacteria that didn't show up in his fecal test.

I think I'm done now... thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ohhh, she needs a :brick: on the head!
I personally would mention to your regular vet this incident.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow! That's distressing, can't believe she'd behave like that just because you don't feed them what she wants you to! If our vets only knew how much everyone on here cares for their dogs, I worry more about what the dogs eat than I worry about the kids anymore! ound:

Sorry you had to go through that and I would definitely tell your vet what happened. That's unprofessional and I don't think he'd be happy to hear that she treated you that way.

For what it's worth...I think you're a WONDERFUL doggie Mommy!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lina,
I would talk to your regular vet about that. She sounds very out of line. I know my vet doesn't agree with everything I do with my dogs, but they recognize they are my dogs and it is my decision how to raise them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina, Did she suggest you feed Science Diet Puppy?? lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I would be pretty annoyed too especially when you think of how much you paid that day for that opinion! I have a new vet here who might not see eye to eye with me on everything, he at least doesn't try to make me feel like a bad doggy mom. He always just says well if you change your mind we sell science diet out front. He was also nice enough when I wanted specific anesthesia for Belle, he liked that I took the effort and didn't charge me extra and let me pick her up asap if I would watch her like a hawk. He is also nice enough to only charge one office visit each year, if you want to bring your dog back for a follow up check up, it is free of charge  I love that!!!

Maybe your vet needs to see Dash then Hitch would be obese- hehe! My little guy burns everything off loving life a little too much. At his last vet visit, he dropped in weight and I told the vet we started formal agility lessons and the only he said was to let's make sure to do a stool sample. He said healthy dogs eat. Dash eats with vigor but then again he does everything with enthusiasm.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Carolina, that's absolutely ridiculous! I'd definitely be complaining to my regular vet. By the way, Cricket has been on Fromm (Chicken ala Veg) since she came home at 9 weeks, and she's a very healthy 14 pounds.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She acted unprofessional and you definately need to relay this incident to your regular vet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Lina, I am sorry. I hate it when I have to see another vet in the practice. they all have different opinions. But this woman seems absolutely rude. I would mention it to the owner of the practice. I would be fuming too. I am glad that Kubrick is fine. Did Hitch have to go on Flagyl too?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, I'm pissed off now too! Definitely talk to your regular vet.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lina, I am so sorry you had that frustrating experience. All you were trying to do was get help for your babies! 

I have had several unfortunate experiences with vets, and then some very good ones too. The problem is that you can't always get your regular vet, or they move (that's what kept happening to me when I would find a good one.) It seems like nutrition is one of the key areas where they don't teach vets very well at all . . . and I guess they are bombarded with the large dog food suppliers luring them with deals for their mediocre foods. I guess it is up to us to teach them as they don't have time to learn all of this!

Glad Kubrick is OK, too


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is very frustrating when you are paying someone for a service, and they treat you like that!!
My vets office had a new vet in and upon my first visit & thought she was an IDIot!! I talked to the owner of the office, and the techs and made it clear that I did not trust this person and did not want my dogs to see her ever again. Guess what -- in 2 weeks she was gone!

Sometimes the owners dont see what we see - I would tell them for sure!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm going to see my regular vet tomorrow to get Hitch's rabies vaccine and for him to look at Kubrick - I'll post about that later - so I'll definitely bring it up, I think. The more I think about it the more upset I get. Plus, you guys are making me feel like it's not just me overreacting, so I do think I'll say something. Thanks!

Missy, I did put Hitch on the flagyl as well for 4 days. His stool firmed up in less than a day on it, though that's probably due to the constipating effect of the fagyl rather than any bacteria he had.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, Lina, I'd be pissed, too. You're definitely not overreacting. Your dogs are so pampered and well cared for, and you are so knowledgeable about what's best for them. I can't believe she was so hung up on Hitch's weight, which is perfect, rather than Kubrick's sickness. Glad he's feeling better, and you should definitely tell your regular vet. Let us know.....
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, I would be upset too and I don't think you are over reacting. I am glad that you are going to inform your regular vet about your experience. Hopefully, you won't have to see that vet again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You should talk to your regular Vet! 
It needs to be documented!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Carolina,

You are definitely not overreacting. The vet that you saw acted unprofessional and downright infantile. You should talk to your vet about the incident, as she should learn some basic manners and people skills.


----------



## CourtneyS (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so sorry you had a bad experience! I'd for sure report that to your regular vet- you never know, she may have treated other people this way, and he's keeping track so he has a paper-trail to terminate her!

Since we haven't had a little puppy before, I guess I didn't know you didn't have to feed them puppy-food. Is there a thread I should look up about that? Also- I saw a couple of other people mention science diet in a negative way- is there something wrong with that brand I should know? What brand is best for a puppy/young havanese?
CS


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You didn't tell me about the jerky comment. Geez. That woman is a piece of work, isn't she?



juliav said:


> You are definitely not overreacting. The vet that you saw acted unprofessional and downright *infantile*.


Perfect word choice, Julia.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lina, I would have been fuming, too! I agree with everyone else - tell your regular vet about it. He will be glad you did.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

As I read to the end, I felt my cheeks get red and my heart race. Yep, sure sign what you were telling was p*ssing me off, LOL. Sorry you had to go through that. What a tool!!

I don't "know" you, obviously. But, from here at least..there's no doubt that you take the BEST care ever of your boys. I'd love to be a dog in your house!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, Lina, I'm anxiously awaiting the follow-up to this story, but since I trust you with my baby (Guapo) rest assured you're a wonderful doggie mommy!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I think that vet needs some educating, and you are just the person to help her!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I suggest you put it in writing while it's fresh on your mind and send it via email or regular mail. The vet would talk to her and the letter may go in her file.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

That is an excellent suggestion Janan. 

I would be furious!!! and I don't even know what exactly to expect at a vet's office seeing as I've only been once. But our vet was very thorough, answered all our questions, and I did not feel rushed at all...

This is incredulous! Hopefully tomorrow goes better.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She sounds like a jerk. My guys never got puppy food. At the time I got Fred, there was concern about feeding puppy food. My breeder mention something about too much protein can make the pup grow to fast. At this time, some breeders thought maybe it was one of the cause of CD. 
I think you put her in her place when you told her about your home made treats!

Glad the boys are fine.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How annoying Lina. 
I'd be hard pressed not to pelt her with a bag of Science Diet Puppy.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, that is infuriating!!! :frusty: I hear sooooo many stories at the store and I have a very hard time biting my tongue at some of the "advice" customers get from their vets. I'm not saying all vets are idiots or know nothing about nutrition, but when you face one like you did, it just makes my blood boil! I am glad, though, that she wasn't talking to some newbie, who would have been poorly influenced by her horrible advice. Poor doggies that get treated by her. 

I guess London broil just isn't good enough for Hitch and Kubrick, hon. You're going to have to buy corn and wheat-filled vet food, full of preservatives, meat flavor and ingredients to "help" your puppies be great customers at the vets'. 

Omg, what a $%!*!  :rant: :der:

Btw.,,,. I am sorry to hear Kubrick wasn't feeling so well. Poor little guy. Is he better now?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I would definitely talk to your regular vet about her behavior and NEVER see her in the office again! She was way out of line.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina, I'd definitely say something to your vet. You might want to give her a list of recommended reading - sounds like she needs quite a bit of additional education!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll echo earlier advice - I firmly believe in written documentation. Send a clear, polite letter to your regular vet. (and I think an offer to discuss nutrition with the staff, as well as a request for an apology is in order!) 
I write letters to both my human and animal health-care providers - whenever I feel the service has been great, and when it is deficient. People need feedback.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, that is horrific. Unfortunately, there was no way to have that visit end pleasantly. It sounds like the vet got offended and then she retaliated with a outright lie to undermine your point of view and save face. It just wasn't salvageable at that point. I agree that you should let your concerns be known to your regular vet. I would suggest sticking to the facts of what was said, data (weights, Kubrick's food/weight history) and how you felt you were being treated. Any reasonable person will be able to read between the lines to see what transpired. I think sometimes getting overly emotional in a letter can undermine your cause in the end. 

We have 20+ vets at the practice I go to. Several of us compare notes on the ones we've seen ("No! Not that guy!") etc. so I have a mental list of the few that I love, and the ones I like, and ones I try to avoid. 

You take amazing care of your boys and I can imagine how incredibly offended you must have been by the whole visit! :hug:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Lina - I would definitely talk to your regular vet.

I had a similar issue with my vet about 2 years ago and readin g your post got me all wound up again. I had been going to the same vet for almost 30 years. The group grew to about 5-6 vets and the original vets (husband and wife team) sold the practice to the young group. The wife continued working. I started seeing one of the younger vets . . . It was painful as while I obviously didn't know veterinary medicine, I did feel comfortable about what I wanted for my dogs. On one visit we get into an argument because I don't want to give lepto . . . I find out a couple of months later when I am bringing another dog in to see another vet that the chart for the first dog says she gave lepto . . . Did she give it when I told her not to????? . . . then the final straw was when I saw her for something else and I was waiting for results . . . three days . . . four days . . . over the weekend . . . I'm calling and no one is calling me back . . . I started interviewing other vets . . . then I finally called the vet who sold the business and she urged me to talk to the vet who was the primary owner of the practice. Turns out he is a really nice reasonable guy. Asked me to come in and talk about all the issues that I had been having and I felt that he addressed them. He actually reads some of the things I give him and then calls me back to discuss. So I stayed with the practice and I do everything in my power to avoid the vet that really ticked me off . . .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I bet you're not the first one to be "bullied" by that [email protected]#$%^&*()_ I think you need to speak up!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree that most vets don't seem to know much about nutrition, especially the way they push (and I mean *PUSH*) Science diet. I like our vet, but honestly she doesn't seem to have a clue about dog foods. She asked me what I feed Maddie, and she never heard of Fromms. Heck, she never heard of Innova either (the first food I gave Maddie). She said she feels more "comfortable" with the foods that have been around for awhile.....like Purina, Eukanuba, and yes, the ever popular Science Diet. So how up-to-date can they be?

By the way, Maddie does great on Fromms. She couldn't tolerate Innova, but I think its a great food, just too rich for her. It would be good for vets to get some recent training on quality foods.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is unbelievable, Lina. Completely unprofessional. I would def. report the incident to the vet/owner of the practice. 

I once had a similar incident with my opthamalogist's partner. I wrote a formal letter of complaint (I highly recommend that you write what you've written here) and received a full apology from my doctor.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I recently had a puppy buyer take her new puppy for her first vet check, and he also asked her if she was on puppy food. No, she is not on puppy food. She is on Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream formula which is an all-stages food. That is the kibble I feed my puppies from the moment they start eating solids at about 3 1/2 weeks. 
He then proceeds to tell her "oh, and I imagine your breeder must have also recommended that food?". This was after a thorough discussion about why the breeder (ME) does not allow Leptospirosis vaccination. OF course the vet argued that also, because I am just a dumb breeder, right? AUGH! 
He then takes out a sample bag of Science Diet puppy food and tells her that she should feed that instead. 
She calls me and tells me all about this, and I recommended a different vet and she dropped that one. How can you work with a veterinarian who has no respect for the breeder's suggestions? NOT!
Arlene


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lina,
The irony here is that your really "know your stuff" and the vet wasn't straight with you.
Can you imagine the not so well informed person, going into that office and hearing the vet say that their dog was severly underweight.

That would cause great stress and the intimidated person would be out the door with a big bag of Science diet.

Glad you stood up to the vet and that you are going to pursue the issue with your regular vet.
I don't know how you managed to deal with her after being in the waiting room for almost an hour with a dog and a puppy and not having eaten!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, I feel for you !!! Glad Kubrick is better now. I started getting scared when I first read "Fromm", that is what I have Evye one (Salmon and Chicken Ala Veg). My vet has never heard of Fromm either. We have had diarrhea issues with Bentley. The Flagyl did not work (probably because it was not a bacterial issue). He is now on probiotics and it is firming up.....BUT...my vet didn't suggest *Science Diet *but just as bad or worse, *Iams Puppy*. I complied because I am desperate to clear up these wet poopies. He is finally starting to have formed but soft stools again. I will wait a little bit and transition him back on the Fromm and this time *I won't tell my vet I did it*.

How do you make the dehydrated london broil? Obviously you probably need a dehydrator?


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Something that has worked really well for me when my Havs get loose stools is the Flagyl, and (this is the ONLY Science Diet product I will use - and it's limited use), Science Diet ID canned. I feed it for about 2 days and they firm up right away.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Arlene, what does the ID stand for in Science Diet. If prescription, I wouldn't be able to get it from my vet...he's a Iams junky. Usually just boiled chicken and rice (and a little pumpkin) for a day or 2 works well for Evye. None of that worked for Bentley so the vet had nothing else to blame it on other than the Fromm he has never heard of.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We just came back from the vet and it was a great visit! He gave Hitchcock his rabies shot and then was going to look at the ulcer in Kubrick's mouth when I decided to put in my complaint. Ironically enough, the vet tech helping us today was the same vet tech that was there for the last visit so not only was he able to back me up (not that I needed it), he was very supportive, so I felt very comfortable giving my complaint.

I started off by telling him that I had a complaint against the third vet in his practice and he was very sympathetic, asked when this happened (he apparently wasn't surprised it was last week since things get hectic when he leaves) and what happened. I explained to him that I don't feed Hitchcock puppy food (his reply? Yes, I know you feed him Fromm's - THAT'S why I love this vet) and that when this vet found out she treated me horribly and accused me of starving Hitchcock claiming that he was severely underweight. He was outraged, seriously, even more so than *I* was. He basically said that I was one of the nicest and most responsible dog owners in his practice and that she should never ever ever have treated me that way. He even mentioned that she actually wants to specialize and is doing GP right now exactly so that she's not overly restrictive in her views. He added that this is something he would have expected from her back a year ago when she joined the practice but certainly not now and that she should have broadened her views from the narrow-minded vet school teachings after being in his practice for a year (YES he said that - do you see why I love him?). He said that he will definitely speak to her about this and that this is unacceptable behavior and if she won't change her ways that she's not welcome in his practice anymore - I wasn't sure if he meant this just based on what I said or if there's another complaint against her, but I do know that he was very angry and visibly upset that I was treated so rudely and unfairly. He also couldn't believe that she lied to me about Hitchcock being underweight as he mentioned that Hitchcock is in perfect health, a good weight, and came from a wonderful breeder (he says this every time I go there, LOL). Basically, it went better than I could ever hope for and I'm even MORE glad that he's my regular vet.

Don't you just love it when things end up well? :whoo:

Oh and I'll update about Kubrick's ulcer in the other thread - rest assured, it's nothing serious!

Also, I will answer EVERYONE's questions in the next post... just wanted to put in the good stuff first.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Your vet sounds fabulous. I'm so glad he didn't make excuses for her or dismiss the complaint. Hopefully it won't have to go as far as her being fired, but more as a wakeup call so that she becomes more open-minded.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful vet you've got, Lina! Great outcome!!! So glad to hear how seriously he took your complaint!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: YEAH!:whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't believe how many people have had bad experiences with vets as far as food goes... you'd think they'd learn something after years of practice!

Just answering some questions:

Courtney, I'm not sure if there is a thread specifically talking about puppy food vs. adult food, but no it is not necessary to feed puppy food. There are some studies that suggest it's detrimental, but I don't view it that way. I don't think it's BAD, just not necessary for the puppy to take on that much extra calories and protein... if you google for it, you'll find lots of opinions on this and you can make up your own mind about it.  As far as Science Diet goes, it's just not the best food by far. It contains a lot of fillers and there are a LOT better foods out there. I suggest you check out http://dogfoodanalysis.com and look at some of the 4, 5 and 6-star foods. I don't think there is just ONE brand that is great for a Hav puppy, so if you look through the Dog food analysis website it should help you out!

Marj, yes, Kubrick is back to his old smiley self. 

Sharlene, I do have a dehydrator... best $50 I ever spent! I was spending so much money on jerky for Kubrick every month (of course, I was getting really great jerky for him!) and this way it's much cheaper! You know, the Fromm's might just not agree with him as well. Kubrick definitely has nicer stools on the Innova Evo than he does on the Fromm's and it's not because Fromm's is a bad food... it just doesn't agree with him as well. Hitchcock is PERFECT on the Fromm's. So really it all depends on the specific dog!

Arlene, I use Eukanuba Low-residue canned when the boys have diarrhea and it works like a charm. This time it wasn't working (I always have some on hand) so I knew that it was most likely bacterial.

And just to liven things up a bit... here's what Kubrick and Hitchcock looked like after the vet told them their mom was starving them:










They were as surprised as I was!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love that shot!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Lina, that last shot with that comment is priceless!!! ound: ound: I am so happy you told the vet about his associate, maybe next time she won't open her mouth to another person!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

LUV that picture!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Carolina,

I am glad everything worked out so well with your regular vet. :whoo: 
Love the pic of the boys.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good for you for speaking up! I hope he tells her and makes sure it doesn't happen again. Luckily you knew what you were talking about. Imagine a new puppy owner going in and hearing all of that?!

Your boys are gorgeous and so obviously well taken care of! She should have been able to see that.

We saw our vet yesterday with Murphy. I love all of them there!!! After the rescue lady talked with them was when she made the decision to give Murphy to us! The vet laughs about how spoiled Scooter is, in a good way though, we don't overindulge with food or treats, and said she's sure Murphy will be the same way! I'm so thankful to have a caring vet like her! She remembers everything too, was asking questions about Scooter even though he wasn't there with us.

I'm glad things went so well for you guys today!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good! It is so obvious why you like your vet so much. I'm glad that he was not only receptive to you, but that it got a rise out of him also. She reflects on him and his practice, unfortunately.

I love that last photo. That's great, especially the bed head! LOL


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

They have various products that are prescription diets.
I/D is for digestive problems
W/D is for weight control
K/D is for kidney 
D/D is for dermatologic (skin conditions)
If you are preparing boiled rice and chicken and pumpkin your stuff is better than this canned stuff. I buy the canned because it is convenient


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Eukanuba low-residue is also great. 
I like these canned prescription diets, as I mentioned, only for limited use. It really firms them up quickly along with the metronidazole (Flagyl).


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You can report her to someone.....not sure who but I can find out. It's the people that oversee vets and how they act.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Jan but I already spoke to the owner of the practice and I'm satisfied with that talk.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yay, Carolina!!! :whoo:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, I'm so glad your vet was so receptive and that the visit went well! You probably saved his practice from a lot of other unhappy customers and poor advice to other dogs!
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

all's well that ends well!!!!! Kudos for speaking up. and I am glad Kube's lesion is of no concern too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Oh, those faces! Your comments on your pics are always dead-on, Lina. 

I am very relieved to read that there are professionals that respect a "layperson's" opinion and know when it's time to act to make things right. I love my vet too, but man, yours sounds like a real keeper! lol

When I hear customers come in and say the vet prescribed such and such a food, at a HUGELY expensive cost no less, it really gets my blood boiling. :frusty: The majority of vets here sell Hills, Pedigree, the MediCal stuff. Any other food, Fromm's, Evo, etc..., is bought at specialty stores. Then you have the other foods such as Science Diet, Royal Canin, Iams, etc... being sold pretty much everywhere. I printed out about 1/3 of the 1, 2 and 3 star foods from www.dogfoodanalyis.com and show customers the reviews, explain what the ingredients mean and then we have a look at the backs of bags from Orijen, Fromm's, Acana and they make their own choices. It's how I learned and I think it's the best way to "convert" someone who isn't convinced. Just show the facts. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lina said:


> I really believe that some vets will flat out lie to you to make you do what they believe is right, as wrong as that is.


Lina,
I am sorry you had to endure this crazy vet!!! However, I thank you for posting your experience as this happens more then not. Vet's are NOT trained on nutrition they learn it as they go, yet they try all too often to intimidate pet owners into doing something they really might not know a lot about all in the name of making more money!!!!!

This reminded me of the first vet visit for my Molly. I had researched vaccines for years before we got Molly and I had already decided that we would be doing things differently with our next dog. However, my vet didn't agree with my decision and he got very mad and accused me of being a horrible pet owner and not caring about my dog. I picked up Molly, walked into the crowded waiting room and loudly proclaimed my dissatisfaction and why!!!! It is my dog and my decision as to how I want things done in the end. URG!!!! If they wouldn't treat us like we are idiots, we might come back and they just might also learn something new!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"If they wouldn't treat us like we are idiots, we might come back and they just might also learn something new!!!"*

Yeah...... right....... and pigs can fly ! LOL


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I think you handled yourself perfectly. It goes to show that when you feel right about what you are doing with your dogs, the confidence shows. That vet probably has never had someone stand up to her like that. Good for you!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have had so many of these experiences with these know it all vets that I now drive over 45 minutes to see the vet I see .. 
I really think they need to teach a course on proper client protocol when you go to veterinary school .. it is not about who is right and who is wrong and who is the smarter person here .. it is about providing excellent health care for your pet and caring emotional support for the owners .. 
the vet I have now discusses things with me and we decide - she gives me information and options and trust me I am part of the decision process .
If she told me one of my pets was underweight then iI would say oK I guess WE need to work on it . How do we fix this as she and I have discussed diet more than once in the past and she supported me in what we decided to feed him .. 
Every dog is different even aHavanese I know as Cosmo is much bigger and larger boned than Ahnold even though they are both black Havanese and close in age but different breeders and different DNA.
If Cosmo weighed the same as his adopted brother he would look anorexic. 
You vent all you like we are here to listen and support you .


----------

